# Help to sex juvenile Sulcata



## pete55 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi All

We have a 4 year old Sulcata that was incubated for female. He/She now measures 9.5 inches SCL and weighs 5lbs. The possible sex continues to confuse us as the tail is short but the anal scutes are not curving inwards to indicate a female. Any opinions would be welcome.

Our adults are easy to sex by their anal scutes and tail and our two 2014 hatchlings already show a marked difference in the appearance of their anal scutes.

Any help welcomed.


----------



## Falcon70 (Apr 18, 2015)

It's still a little early, but I'd have to guess female. The tail is stubby and the anal scutes are pointing relatively straight back. 
Nice looking tortoise


----------



## Tom (Apr 18, 2015)

Many times the anal scutes don't start to take the adult shape until they are 5-6 years old. I've seen flat plastroned males at 7-8 years old. In these cases the tail is the best indicator. The tail on this one is small. That leads me to guess female, but that tail could grow when those subadult hormones start raging.

I've got 5 that are 2012 hatchlings and I can't tell the sex on any of them yet either. Mine are 10-12" and 15+ pounds. No idea yet what sex any of them are. I'm hoping at least some of them are female.

Does your tortoise above live in a group? I have seen male secondary sexual characteristics get suppressed for years when they live in the daily presence of another more dominant animal.


----------



## pete55 (Apr 18, 2015)

I appreciate your opinions and thoughts on this juvenile. Housed alone at present and has never presented a penis when being soaked.

I find it facinating that the anal scutes change shape with perhaps the onset of hormone rises as they mature. Ive never witnessed that with females but did see the scutes move outwards with the males as they matured. Wished I'd taken more photos for comparison. Our 2 hatchlings from the same clutch show a marked difference at 6 inches SCL.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just had to give you 2 thumbs up on the looks of your tortoise. You did an excellent job raising it. Beautiful.


----------



## diamondbp (Apr 21, 2015)

All the tortoises look fantastic and very female thus far


----------



## pete55 (Apr 24, 2015)

AppreciTe all the comments folks - thank you.


----------

